# Activity / Application fundamentals



## thif (7. Nov 2012)

Hallo, ich bin neu in der android Entwicklung und habe eine allgemeine Frage.



> An activity is a single, focused thing that the user can do. Almost all activities interact with the user, so the Activity class takes care of creating a window for you in which you can place your UI with setContentView(View).



und



> An activity represents a single screen with a user interface.



so heißt es auf developer.android.com

Soll das heißen für jede GUI die dem User präsentiert wird eine neue Activity starten?

Z.B. Ich programmiere ein Quiz Wer wird Millionär (nur als Beispiel): Die Seite ändert kaum das Aussehen, also eine TextView für die Fragestellung und vier Buttons mit den Antworten.
Bei Wer wird Millionär gibt es 15 Fragen also 15 Activities? Oder ist es besser wenn ich eine FragenActivity habe und dann eben die TextView und die Buttons austausche?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## tvr (7. Nov 2012)

Nein das kannst du alles in einer activity machen es bedeutet nur, dass du nicht wie im normalen Java mehrere Frames aus einer Anwendung starten kannst


----------



## thif (7. Nov 2012)

Ok, Danke.


----------



## schlingel (7. Nov 2012)

Was tvr sagt stimmt.



> Bei Wer wird Millionär gibt es 15 Fragen also 15 Activities? Oder ist es besser wenn ich eine FragenActivity habe und dann eben die TextView und die Buttons austausche?


Bitte nur den Text und nicht die ganze Grafik.  Und aufpassen wenn du das in den Play Store gibst, auf Who wants to be a millionare gibt's sicher allmöglichen Rechte.


----------



## thif (8. Nov 2012)

Jo, danke. jetzt nach einmal drüber schlafen, sehe ich das auch so. Wer Wird Reich ist schon ein sehr guter Klon von dem berühmten Quiz mit Günther Jauch, mit einem weiteren ähnlichen Spiel dürfte nicht mehr viel zu holen sein. Es war aber sowieso nur ein Beispiel.


----------

